# Ocularis vs scout fork width



## Harut Barut (Jun 29, 2014)

My scout broke due to a nasty fork hit so I am planning on ordering the axiom ocularis. My only question is for the dimensions of the fork width (between the inside of the forks). I am hoping it is no smaller than my scout fork width which is 2-3/8" between the forks.

Does anyone know the dimensions of the ocularis between the forks? Overall opinions on the scout and ocularis are very welcome

Thanks


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

I love the Scouts. It's one of my most accurate shooters. And with the flip clips you can fine tune your band length real easy.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Harut Barut said:


> My scout broke due to a nasty fork hit so I am planning on ordering the axiom ocularis. My only question is for the dimensions of the fork width (between the inside of the forks). I am hoping it is no smaller than my scout fork width which is 2-3/8" between the forks.
> 
> Does anyone know the dimensions of the ocularis between the forks? Overall opinions on the scout and ocularis are very welcome
> 
> Thanks


I would love to see that break ? please take a pic. That sling is polycarbonate I think and that had to be the mother of all fork hits. Please post a pic !

Was it Gen 1 or Gen 2 ?

wll


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Take a picture of the break and contact Nathan at Simple-Shot.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Yeah, you're looking at a tighter fork gap. Around 2 5/8ths or 2 3/4 something like that. But of course this depends on how you set it up. The Ocularis is quite flexible, by nature...... Best of luck to you!


----------



## Harut Barut (Jun 29, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> Yeah, you're looking at a tighter fork gap. Around 2 5/8ths or 2 3/4 something like that. But of course this depends on how you set it up. The Ocularis is quite flexible, by nature...... Best of luck to you!


Thank you Lee. I went ahead and purchased the ocularis. You are a legend! May I ask if you twist your pouch when you draw? I used to never get fork hits when I did that but now I do, I may just be holding it incorrectly.


----------



## Harut Barut (Jun 29, 2014)

wll said:


> Harut Barut said:
> 
> 
> > My scout broke due to a nasty fork hit so I am planning on ordering the axiom ocularis. My only question is for the dimensions of the fork width (between the inside of the forks). I am hoping it is no smaller than my scout fork width which is 2-3/8" between the forks.
> ...


Unfortunately I can't figure out how to post the picture. I need to add it into my media library but cannot figure out how.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Harut Barut said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, you're looking at a tighter fork gap. Around 2 5/8ths or 2 3/4 something like that. But of course this depends on how you set it up. The Ocularis is quite flexible, by nature...... Best of luck to you!
> ...


Sure do, but it's not the only way to avoid fork hits. For most folks, just a good clean release is all that's needed.

Tip...... Work to strengthen your hands(Not suggesting they're weak!) and concentrate on feeling the ball through the pouch as you draw and hold. Try pinching only the ball, not the pouch, before the ball. You'll get it! Best to you, my friend...


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Here are some comparison pictures for you.

Ocularis 1 5/8" between the forks.

Scout 2 3/8" between the forks.


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

THat's what I said, 1 5/8" ...... Right? :bonk: Jeeez you'd think I'd have a bit more of a clue...... :uhoh:

Sorry bout that! :slap:


----------



## Harut Barut (Jun 29, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> Harut Barut said:
> 
> 
> > Lee Silva said:
> ...


Awesome. Thanks for clarifying. I was worried that twisting the pouch was the cause of fork hits. Will take your advice.

Harut


----------



## Harut Barut (Jun 29, 2014)

ShootnCoastie said:


> Here are some comparison pictures for you.
> 
> Ocularis 1 5/8" between the forks.
> 
> Scout 2 3/8" between the forks.


Really appreciate these picture. I wanted the orange scout so bad but couldn't find them anywhere since that color is not offered in gen 2.

Hopefully, I can get used the slightly narrower fork. How does the ocularis shoot in TTF?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Lee Silva said:


> Yeah, you're looking at a tighter fork gap. Around 2 5/8ths or 2 3/4 something like that. But of course this depends on how you set it up. The Ocularis is quite flexible, by nature...... Best of luck to you!


Jeez, the gap it self aint flexible, silly!!

I'm always thinking in terms of BAND gap!! Sorry....

The way I shoot, FORK gap matters very little.... Easy screwup for Me to make!!! Best let Nathan field the questions from now on!!!!! I'm goin to bed!


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

I have my Ocularis set up TTF and it shoots fine for me. I have the bands coming from the outside. With the Ocularis rotation, you can actually have it setup shooting TTF with the bands on the inside, but I haven't tried that just yet.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Harut Barut said:


> wll said:
> 
> 
> > Harut Barut said:
> ...


All you do is put the pic on your desktop, hit more reply options on the bottom of this posting area and go to Attach files and attach the file that is on your desktop. I really want to see that break ....and I know Nathan would want to see that very badly too !

wll


----------



## Harut Barut (Jun 29, 2014)

There it is. I contacted Nathan. We shall see what happens


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Ooooh, Ya wanna sell the fork portion?!?!?

When all's said and done, that is...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

That looks Generation 2 which is poly-carbonate . It's amazing that broke like that .


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

treefork said:


> That looks Generation 2 which is poly-carbonate . It's amazing that broke like that .


Yea that IS amazing. That material is insanely tough.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

Lee Silva said:


> Ooooh, Ya wanna sell the fork portion?!?!?
> 
> When all's said and done, that is...


Come clean Lee..........whatcha thinkin with those forks? grin


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Ooops :banana:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Teach said:


> Lee Silva said:
> 
> 
> > Ooooh, Ya wanna sell the fork portion?!?!?
> ...


Well, it could be a hat, or a pretty brooch! :rolling:

What? You don't really think that SLINGSHOTS are my only passion, do you?!?!?!


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

:rofl: What? ................ No feather? :rofl:


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

Gotta draw the line somewhere.... Besides, feathers are "for the birds"...


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

wow --how did you not shoot your hand ? lucky there ---------


----------



## SimpleShot (Aug 30, 2012)

Wow! Looks like that fork took plenty of hits... and no, it should not have broken. We have replied to your emails and a replacement ships tomorrow.

Looks like our community has answered your primary question. The Ocularis is a great slingshot and one of my favorites in the rotation.


----------



## Teach (Jul 5, 2014)

I knew Nathan would do just what he has done here by supplying you with a replacement with no questions or accusations. He is great to deal with and stands behind not only his product but his customers too. I had an issue with my flip clips (old style) and Nathan not only warrantied them but also paid for the shipping all the way down to central Mexico where I lived that winter.

THATS customer SERVICE!

Thank you Nathan!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Harut Barut said:


> There it is. I contacted Nathan. We shall see what happens


Do you shoot hammer grip? Just curious.


----------



## Harut Barut (Jun 29, 2014)

Beanflip said:


> Harut Barut said:
> 
> 
> > There it is. I contacted Nathan. We shall see what happens
> ...


no. thumb and index support


----------



## Harut Barut (Jun 29, 2014)

fsimpson said:


> wow --how did you not shoot your hand ? lucky there ---------


Indeed I was very lucky.


----------



## Harut Barut (Jun 29, 2014)

SimpleShot said:


> Wow! Looks like that fork took plenty of hits... and no, it should not have broken. We have replied to your emails and a replacement ships tomorrow.
> 
> Looks like our community has answered your primary question. The Ocularis is a great slingshot and one of my favorites in the rotation.


This is fantastic! Thank you Nathan


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

WOW! That fork looks jumped on with both feet!


----------



## The Pocket Shot (Sep 28, 2014)

How the heck do you break Poly carbonate? We've run over it with a car and hit it with a hammer for testing purposes. Was it subzero temp out or something?


----------



## fred45 (May 15, 2014)

WOW, I thought I had a bad fork hit this weekend, that is on one of bigdh PE slings. thank goodness I made that trade with Dan, I am not using some of the nice slings I got till I can slow down on hits


----------



## Harut Barut (Jun 29, 2014)

The Pocket Shot said:


> How the heck do you break Poly carbonate? We've run over it with a car and hit it with a hammer for testing purposes. Was it subzero temp out or something?


It was actually a warm day. In the pic you can see there were a few (3 or 4) fork hits prior to it breaking that may have weakened it. The shot that broke it was using a 5/8" steel ball (rarely use this size and never had a forkhit with it) which I believe connected to the top of the fork. At first I didn't know it was a fork hit but I realized since the fork flew forward nearly 5 yards then it must of been one nasty fork hit. Nathan from simple-shot has hooked it up with a replacement scout to go with my purchased ocularis. Phenomenal service.


----------



## BeMahoney (Jan 26, 2014)

treefork said:


> That looks Generation 2 which is poly-carbonate . It's amazing that broke like that .


I had a chance to see another, cracked at the same spot.
I bet when taking a close look at the crack, one finds
at least one bubble..
And I doubt this happened because of one forkhit.-
bubble or not, these shooters are rock solid!


----------

